
What is Erlang-Style Concurrency? - iamelgringo
http://ulf.wiger.net/weblog/?p=10
======
iamwil
Beyond the Actor model in erlang, it's got lots of neat tid-bits, especially
when you start working with OTP. You can actually have a pool of generic
servers waiting to be transformed to any type of server you may happen to need
at any one moment. I found that to be an odd thing at first, as it sounds like
an invitation to a 'server pool manager', and all its hassles. But neat
nonetheless.

------
jmtulloss
I'm a big Erlang fan, but I think that the concepts it introduces can be
ported to other languages with enough work. Bringing Erlang concepts to more
traditional languages has the potential to completely transform how we think
about structuring massively parallel programs. Personally, I can't wait for
python to transparently scale to thousands of machines. A pipe dream, perhaps,
but that's what I'm pulling for.

~~~
dima
Why wait for Python to reinvent itself? Just use Erlang and call Python
libraries from Erlang if you really need them.

~~~
jmtulloss
I have no problem using Erlang when I need it, but eventually concurrency is a
problem that every language is going to have to deal with more effectively
than it does now. The Actor pattern makes a lot of sense to me conceptually,
and makes it trivial to parallelize systems. It's not like Erlang's the end
all, be all of programming languages, but it is a forward looking one. I look
forward to other languages catching up with it.

